# Knights of Columbus



## Angry Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

Do any of you ladies have a husband who is the Knights or other fraternal order? Does it bother you that they won't tell you what goes on in their meetings? Or do they tell you?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

What do you care.

do you trust him? 

if you do then whats the big deal.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

They have some kind of code that all meetings are kept private.

It's some type of code of silence.

For grown men - I find it kind of silly actually - but harmful - I wouldn't think so.

Unless of course they have strippers at their meetings (I'm kidding).

If it's simply a code of silence/club type thing - so what.

You wouldn't tell him everything that happened at "bunko", would you?


----------



## Angry Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!


----------



## Angry Wife (Apr 11, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> You wouldn't tell him everything that happened at "bunko", would you?


Um, I don't know what bunko is. lol


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Angry Wife said:


> Um, I don't know what bunko is. lol


Oh...sorry, a dice game for women. Lots of fun and prizes/food - my type of fun!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Angry Wife said:


> I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!


Men are weird, Catholic or not...


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Men are weird, Catholic or not...


I agree - we men are weird and so are you ladies!

I just joined the Knights last month. My wife asked and I told her some but not all. The ceremony was a little weird. 

Trust me - ain't no strippers there!!

It does come down to trust. My wife trusts me and I trust her. 

I certainly don't care what she does at Bunko once a month either!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Angry Wife said:


> I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!


Well I don't think they promote keeping things from their wives, specifically....more that the fraternal order keeps things to themselves. 

I do however think your husband is being a bit of a dork about it with the whole "oh guess what I did and you didn't" bit. That's definitely not what the idea of a group like that is about. It does seem to be getting a good rise out of you though, which is probably why he keeps doing it....

That being said, I don't know anything about the Knights of Columbus, but I have been to a few Eastern Star (female Masons) "installations" when one or another of my relatives was being made an officer. Let me just say that if the secret rites were anywhere nearly as "interesting" (uhh...NOT) as their long drawn out, scripted, staged ceremonies in their one-time use formal gowns....they are welcome to their secrets.  

I wouldn't worry about it one bit and I'd quit giving your husband the satisfaction of getting wound up about it since I'm guessing he brings it all up just to push your buttons.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh No this wouldn't work for me but I don't see my husband joining anytime soon. It's not that I'd care or even ask what was going on but knowing he was being told be an _order _to keep secrets from me would make me bat azz crazy.

Tell him legally nothing he says to you can be used against him in a court of law. :rofl:


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

My hubby is in the K of C. It used to bother me at the beginning. But the fourth degree ceremony,wives are invited to attend and there is a formal dinner after. 

Keep in mind,they are catholic so the major sins are not being done! Even if there were a few that would look the other way,there would be others bothered by catholic guilt and wouldn't cover it up.

The secracy is about honor. It is a great organization,they do wonderful things and when a knight passes away,the ceremony is moving. They also act as a brotherhood so they help the widow and volunteer services to help with home maintenance for the family and support her in whatever she needs. My hubby did not learn anything about honor from his father, so I am happy that he gets this from other men. 

Of course, saying this, I still give him a good amount of ribbing. I ask how many prostitues were there, did he win the card game,did they vote who was stealing the communion wine this month...not to be disrespectful,just as a jab cause he can't tell me. He,however,does not rub it in. Instead he tells me he won,the prize was the prostitute,and he drank the communion wine! it is all in fun and nobody is getting hurt. He can tell you about the meetings(most of it) just not the ceremony.

You will be happy he did it and they have great life insurance offered to them too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It wouldn't be much of secret society if everyone knew about it, would it?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

tamara24 said:


> My hubby is in the K of C. It used to bother me at the beginning. But the fourth degree ceremony,wives are invited to attend and there is a formal dinner after.
> 
> Keep in mind,they are catholic so the major sins are not being done! Even if there were a few that would look the other way,there would be others bothered by catholic guilt and wouldn't cover it up.
> 
> ...


catholics covered up priest molesting boys for hundreds of years.Not the best example!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Angry Wife said:


> I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!



I've always thought it a little strange too. We have a Masonic Lodge in our town. There is never any drama that surrounds them, but I find the secrecy a bit odd, especially from the spouse. I often wonder, what are the topics that are so secretive? Is it weird ideas that would cause people to cringe, or is it a bunch of silly stuff and they just get a kick out of the fact that they keep it secret. :scratchhead:


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Angry Wife said:


> I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!


That's a wind-up.

Bob


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Angry Wife said:


> I just think it's weird that a group of grown men, a Catholic fraternal order, would promote keeping things from their wives. I trust him absolutely, but am mad that he says "Oh, guess what happened at . . . oh wait, that's secret. I can't tell you sorry." Grr!


See I think this is just mean. If I had a secret to keep I don't rub it in someones face. That's rude. Being a police officers wife I know lots of cool secrets but I don't tell my girlfriends "oh guess what happened last night....oh wait I can't tell you". I'd lose friends pretty quickly if I did that repeatedly.

Overall your dh sounds like a child. My kids do that..."I've got a secret but I can't tell you". It cute but they are children not adults.


----------



## tamara24 (Jul 14, 2010)

Catholics are one of the largest religions in the world. Yes, unfortunatley,they did cover up things that should not be covered up,but so have other religions they are just not as publicized.

I don't remember the EXACT story but the K of C was brought about when immigrants were coming to America by way of Ellis Island. Working conditions were poor and being not only an immigrant but catholic as well did not help matters. Because of the working conditions, many catholic husbands were dying or killed by working dangerous jobs. Catholic priests were beaten for being catholic. The. Knights were established to aid the catholic families that had lost fathers and husbands and helped the community. They also protected the priests. Today they do many charitable activities and our local branch provides and supports our town's boy scout troop by giving them a meeting room, donating supplies,and basically helps with anything. They need help with.

There is nothing indecent going on by this group and any actions that have occured. Are done by individuals. It doesn't matter what religous background they belong to,it was wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.kofc.org/un/en/about/index.html

Thanks Tamara. 

I do volunteer work mainly and it's also a place for my daughter to get volunteer hours she needs for her various Girl Scout Awards working right alongside me. 




tamara24 said:


> Catholics are one of the largest religions in the world. Yes, unfortunatley,they did cover up things that should not be covered up,but so have other religions they are just not as publicized.
> 
> I don't remember the EXACT story but the K of C was brought about when immigrants were coming to America by way of Ellis Island. Working conditions were poor and being not only an immigrant but catholic as well did not help matters. Because of the working conditions, many catholic husbands were dying or killed by working dangerous jobs. Catholic priests were beaten for being catholic. The. Knights were established to aid the catholic families that had lost fathers and husbands and helped the community. They also protected the priests. Today they do many charitable activities and our local branch provides and supports our town's boy scout troop by giving them a meeting room, donating supplies,and basically helps with anything. They need help with.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

